# Elim-a-net - reviews?



## Tr0uble (30 December 2010)

My two are getting fat with being out of work....nothing I can do abut the work side of things whilst I still have a broken knee, but I can cut their gorging a bit!

They currently have a net full of hay each night, small holed haylage net style, but can both finish what I consider to be too much hay, in  night. I have the smallest holed nets I could find....but have now seen the elim a nets which cut the net holes in hal...thinking this might be a good way to keep them occupied all night whilst also reducing their food intake, but also making sure theres always food to be had?

Anyone used one? Are they go or not worth the money?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2010)

I have a couple. great idea but if you get them you need to melt the ends of the net on the rings or they come undone.they also have design flaw that the holes at the top of the net are much bigger, my horses had them sussed in about 3s! that is partly overcome by hanging them so the opening is at the bottom.

personally I've had more success with the shires fine nets with small holes, even double netting them when needed. blue and black ones are medium sized but come up pretty large-red and black are the large size.


----------



## miss_c (30 December 2010)

I double net instead - makes the holes smaller.  To make it easier to tie up I've put the string from one of the nets through both so there's just one string to tie.


----------



## Tr0uble (30 December 2010)

pantomimetime said:



			I double net instead - makes the holes smaller.  To make it easier to tie up I've put the string from one of the nets through both so there's just one string to tie.
		
Click to expand...

OMG you are actually a genius!!!! Why have I never thought to do that!!!! Brilliant, that's what I'm going to do, buy the normal ones, and put 2 onto one string.....thank you thank you!!!

I have the Shires fine net ones curently and they are good, but still not fine enough. Plus they are now eaten through and have large holes in them, so need replacing!!

I have had lots of success with double netting before, but always getting annoyed with losing the inner net and fighting with 2 ropes.....you have just made my week!!!


----------



## custard (31 December 2010)

If these are the Parrell Products (not to be confused with Parelli) nets then wouldn't bother.  I got a couple last winter and the double netting seems to stretch making the  holes huge, easily big enough to put a hoof through never mind pig all the hay in one go!


----------



## miss_c (31 December 2010)

Tr0uble said:



			OMG you are actually a genius!!!! Why have I never thought to do that!!!! Brilliant, that's what I'm going to do, buy the normal ones, and put 2 onto one string.....thank you thank you!!!

I have the Shires fine net ones curently and they are good, but still not fine enough. Plus they are now eaten through and have large holes in them, so need replacing!!

I have had lots of success with double netting before, but always getting annoyed with losing the inner net and fighting with 2 ropes.....you have just made my week!!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could take credit, but I saw it suggested by somebody else on here!  Really does make it a lot lot easier!


----------



## christi (31 December 2010)

i seen these in my local tack shop last week ... i was Not impressed at all the holes in them are huge !! i would not waste my money !

what i do use are these haynets , they are fantastic , and the only haynets my horse has never chewed through and the holes are very small , keeps her occupied and slows her down .

http://4horse.co.uk/product.php?code=TE42


----------



## Tr0uble (31 December 2010)

I doubled up my nets tonight, and it works brilliantly!!!


----------



## Thai (15 November 2011)

double netting doesnt work for mine! she just eats all the time !! grr. i put a haylage net in a haylage net and she still manages to get through that in less than an hour. Shes getting plenty of food: grazing all day, 2 feeds and 5 chunks of hay !! Thought i might try the elim-a-net or there is this other net called a trickle net that looks really good but its £30!!!!!!! Anyone got any suggestions ?? Double netting isnt working for my glut of a horse!! x


----------



## irish_only (16 November 2011)

I stupidly bought some Elim-a-nets. Waste of money. Holes aren't small enough, and they definitely come undone around the rings at the top. Having read on here about re-stringing two shires haylage nets thats what I've done, and they are FAR better, tougher and the holes are much smaller.


----------



## dalidaydream (16 November 2011)

Don't waste your money - didn't slow my pony down at all, I'm currently using 4 small holed nets one in side the other.  This does take a lot of time though so I'm about to try out the Trickle nets.


----------



## Thai (18 November 2011)

Let me know how the trickle nets go. Im really not too keen on paying £30 for one but if it slows her down i might have too!!!


----------



## micramadam (18 November 2011)

I've just bought 3 of these but they're in the UK waiting to be collected on my next visit (very soon I hope). My 3 little piggies have learned to bite holes in the small holed haynets to get to the hay/haylage easier and I am fed up with replacing/repairing them so thought I'll try these out. Hoping they'll save money in the long run. Also hoping that it will keep them occupied for much longer.


----------

